

Mind-boggling XKCD April Fools comic - nwest
http://www.reddit.com/r/comics//comments/rnpiw/mindboggling_xkcd_april_fools_comic/

======
joejohnson
I can't find a way to permanently link to this comic page. I want to see all
of the different comics for today.

~~~
ajray
Randall will probably put up a way to permalink it after the fact. It looks
like <http://xkcd.com/1037/> (which should be this comic number) is 404'd.

